# Transition---mini bite kibble recommendation



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I need help. We are in transition & I need to order US kibble that will be delivered as soon as I arrive on the East Coast. We were in Germany this last week & I had to buy a kibble & stumbled on Wilderness duck, salmon & shrimp in a mini-bite which my 2 loved. I can't take any w/me (import restrictions) & am having trouble finding something small enough for Lisi's tiny, tiny teeth. 
I have used Fromms but it is a bit larger than the Wilderness (both grain free). Can someone suggest a grain free, mini bite, dehydrated raw without chicken??:wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sorry Sandi, I cannot help. Luck has been on the same thing for 5 years. One suggestion is that you can get a pill cutter (some pharmacies actually give away ones with their names on it) and cut the kibble into smaller pieces. It is what I do with his food. You can then find the food that you want and cut it to her size.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I don't know about dehydrated raw, but in "regular" kibble, I've liked Natural Balance Potato and Duck, Small Bites size. It was good for my toothless Malt. I added a little water, just to make it more slippery. 

I've found it in large pet supply stores and also Chewy dot com

Edited to add: It's also sold by Amazon and you can get expedited delivery https://smile.amazon.com/Natural-Ba...t-4-5-Pound/dp/B00JR99EFC/ref=dp_ob_title_pet


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sorry, I meant grain-free---not dehydrated raw.
I have used Fromms in the past but the Wilderness I got is much smaller bite. I just don't see it in the US---duck, salmon, & shrimps.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

The Natural Balance I mentioned is grain-free. 
I checked a couple of sites and I think you are right, that "formula" of the Wilderness isn't available in the U.S.

It looks like chewy.com has quite a few Blue Buffalo/Wilderness grain free for small dogs, including one salmon and one duck. https://www.chewy.com/s?rh=c:288,c:...y+Food,SpecialDiet:Grain-Free,BreedSize:Small


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It is crazy that the duck has chicken meal in it (I think chicken is what causes Lisi's ear issues) & the salmon has oil of rosemary (sometimes rosemary can cause seizures in small dogs). We went Acana Heritage meat formula finally after someone on FB recommended it. I spent an entire evening checking out recommendations. I know the calories are high so will have to keep that in mind, and am not too sure about the size. The lady who recommended it said her pup has tiny teeth & manages it fine. Otherwise I may have to use Walter's suggestion of cutting it up for her. I intend to run a battery of tests for allergies on Lisi w/Dr. Dodds once I get back to the local vet in the US to get a serum. 
Thank you for your research. I really appreciate you & this forum.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

https://www.chewy.com/acana-heritage-meats-formula-grain/dp/121070----
This is the one I went with in the event anyone else needs one like this. 
I will use Chewys Absolutely Rabbit dehydrated raw Patties for the PM meal. We have used the dehydrated raw venison for some time, and they both like it. But neither of mine are picky in the least. Kitzi more so than Lisi w/fruits---he isn't a big fan but will sometimes eat fruits.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm glad you found something you think will work! It sounds good, and so do the patties.  

I'm tempted to try something new for my aging Chihuahua (he's been on a prescription digestion diet for a long time after mysterious changes while he was boarding). But he has been doing so well on it, I hate to mess with a good thing in a 12 year old dog!

Hope yours do well! {{{}}}


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

Glad you found something. In case anyone reads this thread looking for advice, I fed Daisy Fromm's Four star. Only the grain free flavors. She's 3.7 lbs now and her premolars just came in at 2 years old but she ate it just fine with warm water. Now she is on Natural Balance Limited Ingredient Diet, sweet potato and fish. We found out she's allergic to chicken and I had a hard time finding a food without any chicken that wasn't really expensive and that was available to ship to Korea. It's worked out great and she gained 0.2 lbs from it which our vet is happy about. I think the trace amount of chicken, even from "non chicken" flavors, affected her ability to gain weight. We're going to be switching to The Honest Kitchen after we move back to the States (this weekend!).


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Steph_L said:


> Glad you found something. In case anyone reads this thread looking for advice, I fed Daisy Fromm's Four star. Only the grain free flavors. She's 3.7 lbs now and her premolars just came in at 2 years old but she ate it just fine with warm water. Now she is on Natural Balance Limited Ingredient Diet, sweet potato and fish. We found out she's allergic to chicken and I had a hard time finding a food without any chicken that wasn't really expensive and that was available to ship to Korea. It's worked out great and she gained 0.2 lbs from it which our vet is happy about. I think the trace amount of chicken, even from "non chicken" flavors, affected her ability to gain weight. We're going to be switching to The Honest Kitchen after we move back to the States (this weekend!).


Safe travels & happy landings! Where will you be?


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Sandy, mine are on Wellness Simple Solution Salmon & potato Formula for Small Breed. The kibble is quite small and I have it delivered from Chewy.

https://www.chewy.com/wellness-simple-limited-ingredient/dp/103215

I had them on the Acana but it was too rich for them.

I love Chewy and have their kibble on automatic delivery.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Sandy, another thing you can try is to put the kibble in a food processor and chop it up. I have done this for mine when ever they have had a dental and had teeth pulled.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

What do you mean by "too rich?" Did it make them sick?
I did note that the one you are using now has more calories than the Acana?


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

It went right through them. Not the big D but they were pooping way too much.


----------

